# Problem with 1431 New Holland discbine



## Tremellingfarms (Mar 16, 2016)

Have a 1431 discbine, with rubber rolls, that i put a brand new cutterhead on in the spring of 2014. During 4th cutting in 2015 I started to break the drive belts. Turtles appear to all be in time. Checked all fluids in each gear box and checked each gear on the cutterhead. All oil levels were the same as when i checked them before 2015 hay season. Could I be dealing with a bad slip clutch? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, J.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

When do they break?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Overriding clutch is bad in driveline. When you decelerate the tractor and mower, the mower can't "freewheel" and it will throw the belts off and tear them up.


----------



## Tremellingfarms (Mar 16, 2016)

The belts break at anytime, first time I had powered up and was cutting full speed, second time i was trying to finish the field so i was throttling down a little and they burned up. Have replaced the belts twice. The first time i replaced them they lasted another hour. The second time i replaced them they lasted 5 minutes. It had appeared as if one belt was tight and one was loose and then it would jump off and burn up.

Would overriding clutch be a problem at full throttle?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is what mine was doing this summer. Burned two sets of belts in one afternoon. Changed clutch, everything was fine.


----------



## Tremellingfarms (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok, i will get a new clutch. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Check yours first. It should be clicking when you shut the tractor down from full speed. If it is bad, mower will be slowed down by decelerating tractor, it should freewheel. Clutch only cost either 7 or $1100 can't remember which.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The over running clutch is a good place to start. Here is a link to an earlier post about the same problem. There is a pdf file in my post with additional things to check.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/35401-1431-discbine-belt-problems/


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> Check yours first. It should be clicking when you shut the tractor down from full speed. If it is bad, mower will be slowed down by decelerating tractor, it should freewheel. Clutch only cost either 7 or $1100 can't remember which.


Overrunning clutch kit can be had for about $100


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

discbinedr said:


> Overrunning clutch kit can be had for about $100


Maybe, but if you run it till it is fried, the whole thing is about $1000.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There were two different over running clutches used depending on serial number. If it is an over running clutch problem, then the kits alone will not solve your problem. You will also need the outer housing. The spring loaded plates wear a groove in the outer housing and in effect lock the clutch so it will not over run. If you take it apart look at the inner surface of the hub. Generally there will be only one groove that will cause the problem. Prices for the two items are @ 260 for the new style clutches and @ 460 for the older machines.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

might want to jack it up and put a new one under it. New finance rate 2% for 60 months and your 1431 would be the down payment. When we burned up a gear box on our 1431 we did it and when our 5070 baler would not tie correctly did it again. Nothing out of pocket, 3 to 5 years to pay and new warranty. I made it the dealers problem not mine. just a thought


----------



## Tremellingfarms (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all, update on my mower. Put new overrunning clutch in, still having belts jump. Put new bushings in idler pulleys and the left rive belt stills runs loose. Tightened up the spring on the belt a little more just to try it, no difference, put it back to where it should be. I put a whole new cutterhead on 3 years ago, this problem started last year. Made it around the first four passes and lost the belts again. Any more ideas for me? Thanks.


----------

